# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Slučajnost ili...?

## ana.m

Počela sam Eli stavljati platnene pelene preko dana kad smo doma i za spavanje. 
Već treće jutro za redom probudila se suha! A stavim pelenu oko 20h - 20:30h, prematam je oko 7 ujutro. I inače ne cica po noći, a ove tri je recimo baš cicala više nego inače (zubi i nacicavanje od PMS-a). 
Kaj mislite slulčajnost ili...? Do sada nisam obraćala pažnju, skužila bih da pelena "nije puna" i premotala je nešto kasnije nakon buđenja kad bi se već ionako popiškila. Moguće da je isto bila prazna ali ja to nisam primjetila...
E sada, palo mi je na pamet da ju ujutro stavim na kahlicu. Kako da je navedem na to da se u nju i popiški? 
I je li čudno da tako mala beba ne piša cijeeeeeeelu noć!? Mislim, Iva je isto rano počela ne piškiti po noći, ali ipak ne ovako rano....

----------


## sne

moje cure su sa osam mjeseci počele propuštati noćno piškenje
ova mlađa se ujutro probudi i tek nakon doručke piški
na žalost, neće sjediti na tuti, pa je ne tjeram

----------


## ana.m

Ova moja sjedne, ali vidi se da ne kuži čemu to služi, pa malo sjedi, digne se i ode...
Još je ipak premala da shvati "Pišaj u to"

----------


## sne

nastavak (malo prije sam bila prekinuta)
sa starijom curom to ipak nije značilo da neće više piškiti preko noći
imala je suhe periode i periode jako mokrih noćnih pelena još pune dvije i pol godine
ali ona je imala problema sa ešerihijom, pa smo dugo koristili kapi od brusnice, a one potenciraju piškenje - nekako mislim da je to zato
.... ili nije, vidjet ću sada sa mlađom.
Starija je recimo htjela sjediti na tuti, i sjedila od svojih osam mjeseci, i često se tamo popiškila i pokakala - vrtić nam je u toj prvoj godini bio spoticanje u odvikavanju.
Mlađa sada ima dvije godine i još uvijek ne želi sjediti na tuti. Sjedne, sjedi malo, nešto se napinje, jednom se popiškila, ali najčešće ubrzo ustane i ode.

----------


## Lutonjica

ja sam još s margitinih 3-4 mjeseca starosti skužila da ona zapravo ne piša cijelu noć, nego to napravi tek ujutro tik nakon buđenja. kod demija je isto tako, zapravo je cijelu noć suh.
negdje sam pročitala da, ako je sve u redu, nitko ne piša dok spava. budući da je marge bila, a demi još uvijek je beba koja po noći ne tulumari nego fakat spava, onda mi to ima logike.
ali nisam ni s marge ni sada s demijem spremna za bespelenašenje. malo mi žao zbog toga, ali ipak mi se ne da.

----------


## tua

I moja zna imati suhu pelenu ujutro, mislim da to ovisi i o tome koliko je brzo skines poslije spavanja pa se cesto dogodi da je u njoj samo jutarnje mokrenje. ja sa svojom znam poslije spavanja otici na wc pa skupa sjednemo, malo pricamo pa krene piskiti. za tutu sto je starija ima manje strpljenja.

----------


## S2000

Moj od svog 10.mj ne piski po noci (dakle vec skoro 5 mj). Iako cica svaka dva sata  :Smile:  tek ujutro kad se razbudi popiski se posteno. No za tutu i wc nama strpljenja duze od 2 sekunde tako da to ne ide jos...

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

moja starija djevojčica je tulumarila noću ludo i sisala noću ludo, ali nije piškila nakon 10 mj. nikada noću

mlađa djevojčica je jednako tulumarila i sisala, ali je piškila do iza tri godine noću, u ono malo čvrstog sna

tako da je to moždac do neke konstitucije mjehura ili čega već

i da još nešto dodam, često je da ljeti nema noćnih piškenja jer je vruće pa se djeca puno znoje, a s hladnim danima se to vrati. kod ove moje starije nije

----------


## MarijaP

> Ova moja sjedne, ali vidi se da ne kuži čemu to služi, pa malo sjedi, digne se i ode...
> Još je ipak premala da shvati "Pišaj u to"


moze starije dijete sjesti i obaviti pa da ona vidi. 

Moj stariji je odbijao tutu pa smo mladju stavili cim je cvrsto sjedila cca 10 mj. Ona je odmah skuzila. Mi smo ponavljali pis pis pis. Pusti malo vodu da curi iz pipe da potaknes.

----------


## kahna

Ja sam Helenu sa neka 2-3 mj. počela stavljati po bespelenaški iznad lavaboa
tako da je naučila kad se od nje 'traži' pišanje
tako smo polako prešle na kahlicu, ali to nije urodilo plodom
onda sam joj uzela onu malu daskicu za wc školjku i i to je odbijala ako bi ju stavljala preko dana
pa sam krenula samo ujutro, i to je upalilo, sad bez problema kaka i piški na školjku :D
Savjetovala bi ti da probaš tako iznad lavaboa, ili ju staviš na tutu i zabaviš knjigicom ili nekako, kad se opusti i popiškit će se  :Smile: 
ili joj pusti vodu  :Grin:  nakon cijele noći, sigurno će se popiškiti

----------


## a72

i nama se ovo desava, suha  nocna pelena a,u zadnje vrijeme i preko dana se nekad zalomi po 2, 3 sata da je suha. 
pije bas jako puno vode, ima 4,5 podoja mada brzinskih...mislim da bi mogao polako na tutu,ali ne zna cemu sluzi ,a ja ne znam kako bi mi dao znak...
seka mu je sa 18 mj sve skuzila za jedan , jedini dan,i nocnu i dnevnu, ali ona je tada vec znala reci tuta, piki itd...
pratim vas  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

I ja pratim, ali nisa pametnija...Skužila sam da kad ju ja probudim da je suha, a ako se sama probudi i ne prematam je odmah, popiški se naravno.

----------


## rahela

mi već mjesecima ujutro idemo piškiti na wc
sjednem nju ispred sebe na dasku i ona piški
isto tako ponekad i preko dana ako ju krenem presvuć, a pelena suha
u zadnje vrijeme nešto protestira, ne da joj se sjediti, a ja ne forsiram, tj. ni ne pokušavam ju "zabaviti" pa da ipak obavi piškenje
ali nije još nikad do sad najavila unaprijed, a s obzirom da je krenula u jaslice, nećemo se još upuštati u odvikavanje

e, da, zaboravila sam dodati, ne cica po noći, ali ujutro nekad prvo cica, pa tek onda idemo piškiti

----------


## pomikaki

moja je s 8 mj prihvatila tutu i sjedila bez problema, ali prijavljivati još dugo nije znala
također je ujutro najčešće bila suha pa bih je pustila da malo posjedi na tuti dok obavi i pišanje i kakanje
ako se ne buni, mislim da nije loše posjesti ih ili pridržati nad wc-om bar ujutro nakon buđenja, ako ništa drugo uštedjet ćete jednu pelenu i možda će ranije prihvatiti tutu

----------


## jelena.O

moj se neku noć zapišal 3 puta, pa 3 noći suhe ( tj. dvaput  je pišal po noći), po danu praktički nemamo pelene,a kaj uhvatimo uhvatimo ostalo peremo.

----------


## spajalica

ana moguce je. sjecas se mojih truma odlaska na wc svako jutro oko 5. a ja na posao krecem u 6.30. ona bi taman nastavila spavati a ja bi se morala dici.

ja sam je cak i molila da napravi to u pelenu, ali nije htjela. meni je taj period ostao u traumaticnom sjecanju, imala je godinu i par mjeseci. vani mracno hladno, a ona bi na WC.

dakle ja sam bila ona koja je molila ne, a ona koja je trazila da  :Grin:

----------

